# 50 Facts About Guns In America



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> For better or worse, guns contribute heavily to America’s image, with the U.S. leading the world in firearm possession. In 2020 alone, citizens collectively bought 17 million firearms. And while America only accounts for 5% of the global populace, it still owns almost 45% of worldwide firearms. However, the right to bear arms in the Second Amendment is complicated, with firearm owners and anti-gun activists constantly shouting one another down for their opposing beliefs on possession.
> 
> All 50 U.S. states have specific rules to regulate guns that vary greatly, from Stand Your Ground laws to the right to carry a concealed firearm. To seek out 50 facts about guns in America, Stacker gathered information from scientific, government, and news reports. Notable sources include Pew Research Center, a Washington D.C. nonpartisan fact tank, the Los Angeles Times, and Gun Violence Archive, a database that reviews up to 7,500 daily sources that report firearm assaults. Facts about the history of guns, landmark legislation, contributions to conservation, and statistics on gun use in America are included, among others.
> 
> ...


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

5% of the people, 45% of the guns?

I like it!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

For those interested in why our second amendment rights are important… have a look see on any news media source this week!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

We have more guns than anyone else, because we haven't given in to the nanny state, yet. Something else we have more of than anybody else is irresponsible people. The majority of gun deaths are suicides. Which are not the fault, of regular gun owners or the guns. Suicide is illegal in most jurisdictions, but that doesn't seem to prevent it. We have high crime rates, because we don't deal with criminals in a decisive manner. Short term housing and medical care, isn't a solution. (Jail time.) We have a large prison population, because we are better at catching criminals than anyone else. We catch them, but we don't keep them very long.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

muleskinner2 said:


> <snip> Suicide is illegal in most jurisdictions, <snip>


Not to sidetrack but what the hell is the point of this? What possible punishment can be doled out and then how does that punishment deter the next person considering suicide? I can see the argument when talking about assisting someone's suicide but that's a different issue.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

If not for guns we would not have a country.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Chief50 said:


> If not for guns we would not have a country.


Not to nitpick, however, a gun is just a tool, without political or patriotic leanings.

I say If it weren't for people brave enough to risk everything, who also had access to rifles, powder, lead and and the courage it took to use them against a superior force.

We would not have a country.


----------



## BobbyD (Jul 1, 2020)

Guns donn't kill people.People with guns kill people.Small penis syndrome.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

BobbyD said:


> Guns donn't kill people.People with guns kill people.*Small penis syndrome.*



Actually, purchasing something like this is more of an indicative symptom of the syndrome of which you are speaking.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well I question the validity of your article when the very first thing stated they got Grossly Wrong 

there were 39.69 million nics background checks for purchase of a gun in 2020 you can typically put up to 5 guns on a 4473 unless it is a transfer and nto purchase then it can be more.

so lets say the average is 1.2 guns per check we would eb looking at 47.62 million there were a lot of people buying 2 at a time so 1.2 per check might actually be low for 2020. it was a crazy year broke the record and while 2021 tried hard it cam up a million short of tying 2020

hey when US cities are looted & burning and 911 answers with were sorry we can't help! rather than Whats your emergency? it sells guns faster than ever.

17 million might actually be closer to the number of new first time gun owners


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> well I question the validity of your article when the very first thing stated they got Grossly Wrong
> 
> there were 39.69 million nics background checks for purchase of a gun in 2020 you can typically put up to 5 guns on a 4473 unless it is a transfer and nto purchase then it can be more.
> 
> ...



Take up your beef with Angela Underwood the author.

I'm just the messenger boy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

He did, first sentence.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> Take up your beef with Angela Underwood the author.
> 
> I'm just the messenger boy.


Tom your an asset here and a prolific poster , however even the best manure spreader in the world , and they are built right here in Green County still smells like the stuff it spreads at the end of the day.

you could point out the inaccuracies or your take on it in bringing up the article for discussion , but merely posting the article makes it look like you agree with it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Tom your an asset here and a prolific poster , however even the best manure spreader in the world , and they are built right here in Green County still smells like the stuff it spreads at the end of the day.
> 
> you could point out the inaccuracies or your take on it in bringing up the article for discussion* , but merely posting the article makes it look like you agree with it.*



Your point is well taken.

I must admit that at times I do miss things in articles I post that at first scan appear sound, yet upon closer inspection (often at the prompting of someone like yourself) take on their true form of honey wagon or the stuff that is carrying.

My apologies. 

A farmer was fertilizing his strawberries in his field which was next to an insane asylum. 

One of the inmates who was was standing near the fence watching him asked, "What are you doing?" 

The farmer replied, "I'm putting manure on my strawberries." 

The inmate commented, "That's strange! We put cream and sugar on ours and people call us crazy."


----------



## BobbyD (Jul 1, 2020)

I've got to get some strawberries going this year.I'm not crazy about them but the wife loves them.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my point may have been a touch harsh but who can pass up a good manure spreader analogy.

and they really are made right here


----------



## PaulCLewis (8 mo ago)

BobbyD said:


> Guns donn't kill people.People with guns kill people.Small penis syndrome.


Yes, you are right. Guns are not bad..it depands who you use them.


----------

